# Description for this Board?



## Zepp (Jun 1, 2003)

I was under the impression that "Philosophy and Spirituality in the Martial Arts" was a sufficient description for this board, but arnisador seems to think it needs something more.  What do you all think?


----------



## Wmarden (Jun 1, 2003)

It seems to cover it for me.  It does seem to be slow starting up though.


----------



## J-kid (Jun 1, 2003)

It dos not mention sport aspect of alot of martial arts?


----------



## chufeng (Jun 1, 2003)

JK,

I think 'sportsmanship" may be a suitable topic under this thread...but discussing the "sport" aspects of MA is covered extensively in other threads.

:asian:
chufeng


----------



## chufeng (Jun 1, 2003)

What happened to all of the descriptions previously submitted?

 
chufeng


----------



## arnisador (Jun 1, 2003)

I meant something like this:

*Sports and Entertainment*
_From Bruce Lee to Jackie Chan to Ricky Steamboat, its here. Chat about movies, TV shows, books, magazines, even gasp, pro-wrestling here._

It's the italicized description I mean. We need that.

I think the other discussions occurred in the General forum before this one was created--someone please correct me if I am mistaken.

-Arnisador
-MT Admin-


----------



## J-kid (Jun 1, 2003)

Well like TKD and Judo boxing wrestling etc the aspect of sports in those martial arts.


----------



## Zepp (Jun 2, 2003)

> _Originally posted by arnisador _
> *I meant something like this:
> 
> Sports and Entertainment
> ...



The other discussions were moved to this forum when it was created.  But I guess we never did come up with a concrete description.

Ya know, whatever snappy description we come up with is going to be BS anyways since the forum title is self-descriptive.  Why don't you just make something up arnisador and surprise us?

I'll give you something to start with.  Use it or change it as you see fit:
_Taoism, Buddhism, Martialism, God, Satan, ethics, morality and whatever other beliefs and ideas affect people in their lives as martial artists.  It's generally agreed that apathy is a sin, so don't be scared to speak passionately (just be respectful of others)._


----------



## lost_tortoise (Jun 5, 2003)

How 'bout something like the following:

"From the esoteric to the supernatural, this forum is for the deeper side of combat."

I don't know, I'm at work and can't devote a lot of energy to this, but something like that might be an idea.


----------



## moromoro (Jun 6, 2003)

i like this decription



> Anting Anting, Oracion, Indonesian ritual



i think this board will get alot more hits if we change the name to this.


----------



## arnisador (Aug 21, 2003)

Any other thoughts on this?


----------

